# Been awhile...



## gman2431 (Mar 24, 2018)

Been super busy making tackle all winter, while slowing starting other projects, that just end up getting sidelined. 

Some navigators with unknown stab'd colored wood, stab'd box elder and ironwood with some sap. 

Still playing with lighting and really need a diffuser to get rid of these dots in pics from the LED diodes .

Anyway thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 24, 2018)

Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice work my man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks good. 

Are you using a light box?

This is my set up, at the moment. I just got a led roll I need to try out soon...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 25, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Are you using a light box?
> 
> ...


 

Yep been playing with different things. Got a controller so I can adjust the kelvin and lux of the LED and that helps a ton. Gotta find a diffuser at work this week and see how that works .


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> . Got a controller so I can adjust the kelvin and lux of the LED and that helps a ton .



Controller? Sounds like more money I need to spend....what is it? Is it on amazon?


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 25, 2018)

Nicely turned and finished.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 25, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Controller? Sounds like more money I need to spend....what is it? Is it on amazon?



Just a controller wont work U need the appropriate LED of whatever you are looking for. They have them like these (this price is pretty stiff...) https://www.flexfireleds.com/dynamic-tunable-white-led-strip-lights/ and also ones that change color. I'm sure Amazon has em of some sort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2018)

Tremendous trio! Great wood and finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice work, Cody!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

